# ☆*･゜Katie's Fantastic Art Competition!゜･*☆ WINNERS ON PAGE 76! :D



## Katelyn (Nov 18, 2014)

*☆*･゜Katie's Fantastic Art Competition!゜･*☆ WINNERS ON PAGE 76! *


​
*Welcome to the TBT art competition!*

*This is the first art competition I have done on TBT :3 I have done this before on a few other sites, and it seemed to work out well. I think the prizes are pretty good too ;3 So I'm hoping it works well here too! Now, let's get to the rules!*​
*Rules:*​
* You will have 2 weeks to draw one of the options, once the two weeks is up, no more entries will be allowed
2.) You can enter as many times as you wish, but each piece will be judged separately
3.) No whining if you don't win! If I see you complaining you will be unable to join further competitions.
4.) Traditional and Digital art is accepted 
5.) If you cannot draw, but wish to enter, you may do some type of GFX.
6.) You will have 3 different options to choose from (down below)
7.) If there are only 3 or less entries at the end of two weeks, I may extend the date. 
8.) Last but not least, Have fun!*

*Now, time to get to get to the drawing options :3*

*1.) My character Blossom~ Thanks to Nanobyte!​*


Spoiler: Blossom




Blossom, as you can see, is quite a different cat. She is made purely of candied apples x3 She is a very loveable, friendly cat, who loves to cuddle*despite her stickiness* She will try to get everyone's attention whenever she can and won't leave you alone until you pet her.​



*2.) My OC Akina, also Blossom's owner.*


Spoiler: Akina




*Akina is a very shy girl who tends to stay to herself most of the time. She tries to stay out of any social situation possible, unless she is hanging out with her few close friends. She would prefer to sit home and cuddle with her cat while watching a movie or drawing. She is also 18 years old :3*​



*3.) The last option would be to draw both of my characters together :3*

*Now it's time for the prizes!  *you will have 2 choices if you win**

1st place~ 1,000 TBT or 100 mil IGB

2nd place~ 800 TBT or 80 mil IGB

3rd Place~ 500 TBT or 50 mil IGB

Bumping prize~ 200 TBT!

*When it comes to bumping please wait at least 30 minutes before you bump again!*

*Well, I think that's all for now! Good luck everyone and have fun!*​


Spoiler: Current Entries




*@lynn105*




*@Kasuralixa*

*@windfall*​
*@Coffee_Geek*​
*@Cyan Potato*​
*@Lilliee*​




*@plantlet*




*@NikkiNikki*




*@The Hidden Owl*




*@PandaNikita*




*@Nanobyte*




*@RainyCat*




*@Sune*




*@Sharchie*



*Current Bumps:
tinyfire~ x18
Astro0~ x1
Teddy345~ x1
PandaNikita~ x230
Mints x1
Norski~ x42
LanceTheTurtle~ x1
Bifandwenduareawesome~ x2
The Hidden Owl~ x194
RainyCat~ x1
plantlet~ x8
Rococo x1
Creeper$~ x3
PrincessBella~ x1
Coach~ x2
Sharchie~ x39
aleshapie~ x8
LaceGloves~ x5
Nanobyte~ x17
kesttang~ x1
princesse~ x1
Sepia~ x1
Kammeh~ x4
Cuppycakez~ x5
windfall~ x1
Kitty the Cat~ x7
Kaeluh~ x2
Woobie~ x1
DarkOnyx~ x1
Mango~ x1
Wewikk~ x9
MC4pros~ x9
jessicat_197~ x3
Asuka~ x1
Cyan Potato~ x34
Beary~ x1
Nyxia~ x1
Jubaboo~ x1
Gale-Kun~ x1
CupcakeFrappe~ x3​*


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 18, 2014)

bump

will probably enter! ♥


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 18, 2014)

bump, tempting to enter even though i just held mine! blossoms cute ^_^


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 18, 2014)

bump! I might enter if I find the time, good luck!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 18, 2014)

Bump~~ I'll try to enter


----------



## tobi! (Nov 18, 2014)

bump~ I'll enter maybe


----------



## samsquared (Nov 18, 2014)

>1,000 TBT
> ( * w * )!!

Unnecessary bump! Count me as entering~


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 18, 2014)

This is getting so much more attention than I was anticipating! >w< *silently yelling with excitement*


----------



## tobi! (Nov 18, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> This is getting so much more attention than I was anticipating! >w< *silently yelling with excitement*



YOU GON GET ART


----------



## quartztho (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump c: Im not the best artist, but I sounds fun so ill enter


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2014)

Poking bump.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 19, 2014)

ahhh id love to enter but sadly i cant compete with everyone :U good luck guys <333 (if i have time i may enter, ill see~)


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bamp lol


----------



## plantlet (Nov 19, 2014)

bump! I'll try entering if I have time!!


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 19, 2014)

buuumpie for youus


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm tempted to enter.. Hmmmm


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## PrincessBella (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bummpp


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about entering this! Would love to draw your characters, they're adorable.
Also, about bumps, do you have to wait 30 minutes since the last post for it to count or do you wait 30 minutes from your last bump? Because I see a lot of people bumping when 30 minutes hasn't even passed since the last post so I'm not sure if I read the rules wrong or something.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> I'm thinking about entering this! Would love to draw your characters, they're adorable.
> Also, about bumps, do you have to wait 30 minutes since the last post for it to count or do you wait 30 minutes from your last bump? Because I see a lot of people bumping when 30 minutes hasn't even passed since the last post so I'm not sure if I read the rules wrong or something.



It's 30 minutes since your last bump :3


----------



## Coach (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 19, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Why not another bump? I'll enter later I promise lol


----------



## Sharona (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 19, 2014)

Super cool! Bump!!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Boop


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe I'll enter if my pc comes back repaired before the deadline


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

I would love to enter this!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump again no one has entered yet D:


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Bump again no one has entered yet D:



*sigh* I know, but it's only day one :3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> *sigh* I know, but it's only day one :3



Lol can I make robot versions of your characters?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Lol can I make robot versions of your characters?



Yep! Anything is allowed :3


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll enter! Definitely gonna draw the Candy Cat again. I love drawing my mindbabies~


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

YAASS SO MANY PEOPLE WANT TO ENTER >:3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

ahhhh I'll draw akina! count me in! that 1,000 is so tempting...


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooh Ima take this chance and try a diff style


EDIT: Nope that ain't comfortable
It'll look better if I just draw my way >v<


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Yep! Anything is allowed :3



Expect a lot of robots next week lol


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Expect a lot of robots next week lol



Haha okay  I'm looking forward to it >:3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump haha


----------



## Sharona (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

bwump bomp


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 19, 2014)

bamp


----------



## princesse (Nov 19, 2014)

bump.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

bloop - bumping cause I have an exam tomorrow and I'm studying (instead of drawing lol)


----------



## Jubaboo (Nov 20, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Robot wip  (this is for something else though)

EDIT: not using SAI and I'm working on my coloring haha - also there is a stabilizer in the program but it's way different from the stabilizer in SAI


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bumper cars


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sepia (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bamp


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 20, 2014)

Ooh~ I actually really like the designnn~
Ill try to enter if i find the time~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

heyyy enteringgg

(also I just remembered when I was drawing this that I said I would do a drawing for that other oc you had a long while ago for tbt did you still want that or no bc I forgot haha)


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bumpp


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## quartztho (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> heyyy enteringgg
> 
> (also I just remembered when I was drawing this that I said I would do a drawing for that other oc you had a long while ago for tbt did you still want that or no bc I forgot haha)



Yayy, the first entry! And I honestly don't remember asking for one D: Which one was it?


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bamp


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 20, 2014)

bumpie


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump!  I'll try to draw something even though it won't be very good.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Bump!  I'll try to draw something even though it won't be very good.



I'm sure it'll be great! <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 20, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump :>


----------



## Sharona (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 20, 2014)

FOOP!

- - - Post Merge - - -

CANNOT GET IT RIGHT (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿ ┻━┻
ima try it differently


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

bmup


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 20, 2014)

Norski said:


> bmup



failed

I FINALLY GOT IT STARTED
AND IT IS FINALLY WORKING
CELEBRATE!!!!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> failed
> 
> I FINALLY GOT IT STARTED
> AND IT IS FINALLY WORKING
> CELEBRATE!!!!



Congrats!  I'm excited to see the outcome ^-^


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 20, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Congrats!  I'm excited to see the outcome ^-^



Same here. What I'm doing is something new I've wanted to try for a while.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Bloop


----------



## Sharona (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tobi! (Nov 20, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

oh man this gives me something to do while I'm trying to stay up! _violently opens photoshop_

edit: also, what's blossom's eye color?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> oh man this gives me something to do while I'm trying to stay up! _violently opens photoshop_
> 
> edit: also, what's blossom's eye color?



Her eye color is light green :3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

Here you go! It's not as good as I had hoped, so I might touch it up/edit it later, but I'm artistically worn out now ;w; I hope it's okay!


Spoiler: image


----------



## Sepia (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Here you go! It's not as good as I had hoped, so I might touch it up/edit it later, but I'm artistically worn out now ;w; I hope it's okay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



 Wow! Great job. It looks amazing.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Here you go! It's not as good as I had hoped, so I might touch it up/edit it later, but I'm artistically worn out now ;w; I hope it's okay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



That's amazing! *-* And you did it so fast too! I'll add you to the entries when I get home from school x3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 21, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> That's amazing! *-* And you did it so fast too! I'll add you to the entries when I get home from school x3


For some reason fur is a lot easier to me than skin, so I can draw animals really fast xD I'm not sure why. I'm glad you like it! ^^



Sepia said:


> Wow! Great job. It looks amazing.


Thank you so much! ;w;


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## windfall (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump! Blossom is a cute cat *_* 
I'll try to enter later ~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump (@windfall i love your username ;__; )


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

bump it up


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 21, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump 
I'll probably enter, too


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2014)

This thread has gotten so much more attention than I thought it would >w<


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dunno if I can enter now seeing the amazing art already submitted


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 21, 2014)

Norski said:


> bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I dunno if I can enter now seeing the amazing art already submitted



same ;-; whyy must people be so good at art? :O


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Nov 21, 2014)

I will probably enter!! 
Once I get my tablet back I will qq
I might have to work traditionally "


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Sharona (Nov 21, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tobi! (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm working on something for ya.  It won't be as good as the ones now though lol.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Bump!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm working on something for ya.  It won't be as good as the ones now though lol.



I'm sure it'll be wonderful! c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bloop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Bloop


No!!!! You are back lol.

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## Coach (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 22, 2014)

Suiprsdhhhrdv bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 22, 2014)

bump it up


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bumpie


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Shapoopie


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

BUMPski!!


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Boooop


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 22, 2014)

BEEMP!


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Beep beep


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 22, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Here you go! It's not as good as I had hoped, so I might touch it up/edit it later, but I'm artistically worn out now ;w; I hope it's okay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image



wuhaaattt
dang now I feel like I'm copying you XD
Ima start my pic over ;v;


----------



## Sharona (Nov 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Bummp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump ^.^


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Kaey (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Bumpp


----------



## Sharona (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 23, 2014)

Lunch bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump 
Working on my Blossom drawing. It's coming together nicely!
But I doubt it could beat the other entries... Good luck everyone!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump.^-^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

bump

i might make one later


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

hidden you have to wait 30 minutes


----------



## windfall (Nov 23, 2014)

had serious issues trying to draw blossom. drew akina instead orz 



Spoiler: pink overload





might enter again but that'll be after exams ;o;




(goes back to studying)




PandaNikita said:


> Bump (@windfall i love your username ;__; )



hnng thank you ;o;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> hidden you have to wait 30 minutes



Haha he did wait 30 minutes


 Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> hidden you have to wait 30 minutes


Well it was 30 on my comp.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh man, I have a lot of bumps to count D: Haven't been on lately xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> had serious issues trying to draw blossom. drew akina instead orz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh that looks so good x3 adding you to the OP


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump

Also I should be done with the art in a few days.  Break is so awesome.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump 

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Bump
> 
> Also I should be done with the art in a few days.  Break is so awesome.



Break from school?  my break is next week haha (only 3 days though)


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Why do you taunt me with your ever so many bumps... you're killin me lol

Yeah I have break from last Friday to next Sunday. I'm homeschooled and my online classes are taking a break so that's why.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 23, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Why do you taunt me with your ever so many bumps... you're killin me lol
> 
> Yeah I have break from last Friday to next Sunday. I'm homeschooled and my online classes are taking a break so that's why.



Whaa? another week long break? ;-; My break is two days and I do online as well. I hardly ever get long breaks--even my winter break is kinda short for people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> had serious issues trying to draw blossom. drew akina instead orz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so absolutely in love w this one tbh


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

that wasnt 30 minutes, owl


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> that wasnt 30 minutes, owl



It was actually way more than 30 minutes .-.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Mango said:


> that wasnt 30 minutes, owl



Just saying this is katie's thread not yours :C 


Bump D:


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Just making a note as to where I stopped counting bumps for the night n-n


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Nov 24, 2014)

I drew them both!! QQ"
Please ignore that black blob above her head


Spoiler


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> I drew them both!! QQ"
> Please ignore that black blob above her head
> 
> 
> Spoiler



AHHH that's so good! x3 I'll add you to the entries when I'm not on mobile :3


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> It was actually way more than 30 minutes .-.








okay well either i have my math wrong or youre totally off??



PandaNikita said:


> Just saying this is katie's thread not yours :C
> 
> 
> Bump D:



yes but its also just against forum rules to bump a lot and she has rules as well so ye

shrugs i actually dont wanna enter sorry tho


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> okay well either i have my math wrong or youre totally off??



Um, she says that you yourself can't bump until 30 is over. Not other people. So i have been bumping after 30 minutes has passed after my last bump.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Mango said:


> okay well either i have my math wrong or youre totally off??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol read my tag line on top of my avatar!



The Hidden Owl said:


> Bump
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 ^here's a reader!


Also bump ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Boop


----------



## plantlet (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## plantlet (Nov 24, 2014)

bump : o


----------



## plantlet (Nov 24, 2014)

bump again!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Boop!


----------



## Sharona (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 24, 2014)

flump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 24, 2014)

Gosh I forgot to draw this for you! I should have time before Girlscouts!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump ( I thought I bumped 20 minutes ago but I guess not lol )


----------



## tobi! (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 24, 2014)

WELLL I'm drawing your kitty!  
And bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Rococo (Nov 24, 2014)

I cannot art whatsoever, but have a bump. Good luck!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tobi! (Nov 24, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 24, 2014)

Bumper cars!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## Sharona (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## plantlet (Nov 25, 2014)

bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## plantlet (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

FLOMP


----------



## plantlet (Nov 25, 2014)

boop


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

biifomp


----------



## asuka (Nov 25, 2014)

buump >//< really wanna see the entries so far HOPEFULLY IT'LL BE WORTH GOING THROUGH ALL THE PAGES nvm im blind uhm


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump

@asuka you're so funny D:


----------



## Sharona (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bam


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Blimp it up


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Mints (Nov 25, 2014)

maybe I'll enter, but my drawing skills suck D: lol anyways free bump for you


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Beep beep


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Jawile (Nov 25, 2014)

here's my entry http://sketchtoy.com/63736732


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd like to enter! I'll draw Blossom


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 25, 2014)

Welp, here's my rushed entry




I know. It's hideous. KILL IT WITH FIRE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and *bump*


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 25, 2014)

free bump
would enter but can't draw lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

FUMPFUMP
Just had the best idea ever let me do dat


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!
Good luck everyone, I hope my picture is done in time... it won't be as good as the ones up there already, but I know I'll at least have a little fun drawing it


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Beep beep


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sharona (Nov 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

flflflflflump


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 25, 2014)

hnnggg I've been trying to avoid counting bumps ;-; Well, guess I'll do it now


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> hnnggg I've been trying to avoid counting bumps ;-; Well, guess I'll do it now



I've been trying to avoid putting my picture of your mayor up so i can scout out the competition

make sure i'm not the worst


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 25, 2014)

jegrrehbwrpbump


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Burp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## plantlet (Nov 26, 2014)

bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump ♪


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bumbum


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump; ill try and enter n~n


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Badump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Boooooooooooooooop


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Gale-kun (Nov 26, 2014)

Unnecessary bump!
I'll enter ~ ! I can draw Akina tomorrow. uwu


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 26, 2014)

Gale-kun said:


> Unnecessary bump!
> I'll enter ~ ! I can draw Akina tomorrow. uwu



Yay! Another entry n-n


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 26, 2014)

Here's my entry ♥ I hope you like it  

​Good luck on your competition!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 26, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Here's my entry ♥ I hope you like it
> View attachment 75764​Good luck on your competition!



Ahhhhh she looks so cute ;w; Adding you to the entries! uwu


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump

Edit:
Here it is...



Spoiler: flop







Here is the full size image: http://i.imgur.com/czLG1ZK.png

Definitely not as good as other peoples but... yeah. It was fun!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Sharona (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

berp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Poot bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bam


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Blop


----------



## chocobeann (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll trying entering soon


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my lord.... I just looked at the entries and I somewhat copied someone's idea x____x ahh! I'm like halfway done with coloring so I'll post it when I'm done T____________T


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, does this competition end in 8 days from the day you began this thread (November 18)...

...or does it end 8 days from today?


----------



## Jubaboo (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

bump 

@cyan - 8 days from now


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope coloring isn't a requirement


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> View attachment 75810
> 
> I hope coloring isn't a requirement



Coloring isn't a requirement :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

pmub


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 27, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Bump
> 
> Edit:
> Here it is...
> ...



This is wonderful! I'll add you to the entries when I get home x3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> This is wonderful! I'll add you to the entries when I get home x3


Yay! Thank you! I'm glad you like it. 

This was a bump too...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 27, 2014)

bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

Neep!


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Booooop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 28, 2014)

Self-bump xD


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

FLUMP!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Beary (Nov 28, 2014)

boompity.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Booop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

I was testing out paint tool sai, so I decided to draw Akina 



Spoiler


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Beary (Nov 29, 2014)

boomp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bumpo


----------



## Beary (Nov 29, 2014)

blurp


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump!

I wanna enter.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to enter! c: Bump! <3 I _might_ post a drawing entry soon!~ ^_^


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

bump~ c;


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~! ^.^


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

Boop


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

bmup


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

bump n.n


----------



## tobi! (Nov 29, 2014)

BUMP IT UP AGHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAIUGEAUGH SIEHGIOSE:GPO


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 29, 2014)

buuuump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

B u m p


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## plantlet (Nov 30, 2014)

boop
you can click the image for a larger size!​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

yump


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## RainyCat (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm trying! D': blossom's ears are killing me!

might need to use a bit of artistic license or whatever it is ^^ fear not, I'll just make the apples a little smaller, she'll still be kawaii I think


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Wahoops


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

Burp bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## tobi! (Nov 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

bump~


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Booooop


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 30, 2014)

bummp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

My Submissions:

I'm pretty tired and I went crazy on the coloring x___x I have one with a background and one without! I hope you like it, I need to practice a lot more as well 



Spoiler: open?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bomp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump

Also, how many days are left?


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Bump
> 
> Also, how many days are left?


Either tonight or tomorrow

Bump~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Blimp


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

blu pity do da
blimp its ay


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Boop


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bip


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 1, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## woobie (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

bump~~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Burp


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## tobi! (Dec 1, 2014)

i wish i had moar time
bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

Norski said:


> i wish i had moar time
> bump


I thought you already started drawing it  and there's 2 days left 
Also bump D:


----------



## RainyCat (Dec 1, 2014)

There's one more day right? I am nearly finished!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 1, 2014)

boop


----------



## tobi! (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bomp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump~~


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 2, 2014)

Sigh... I wish I could have a bunch of TBT, but so does everyone else lol


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bamp


----------



## Kaey (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Badum


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Coach (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

buummp


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 2, 2014)

bump~


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 2, 2014)

*Entries will be accepted until tomorrow at 5 P.M. EST!!​*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 2, 2014)

TIMEZONES WHY
I have to finish in like 30 minutes and I haven't even started cause ima lazy butt and I won't be home and HFUASKGHSGHK

wait
I thought the contest started thursday... am i wrong here...?


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 2, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> TIMEZONES WHY
> I have to finish in like 30 minutes and I haven't even started cause ima lazy butt and I won't be home and HFUASKGHSGHK
> 
> wait
> I thought the contest started thursday... am i wrong here...?



It actually started on a Tuesday xP


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 2, 2014)

BEHOLD MY BEAUTIFUL LAST MINUTE ENTRY
I AM GONNA KILL MYSELF NOW I DONT EVEN AT THIS PIC 




dey switched places ahaha


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## RainyCat (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry this was rushed the deadline was close  Here: link

Took me a long time, lol. Hope you like it, Blossom was so cute, yet hard to draw with all her apples and stuff.


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Sune (Dec 3, 2014)

http://fav.me/d88iq6x
it was super rushed. sorry orz


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Sharona (Dec 3, 2014)

entry



Spoiler


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

boop


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nyxia (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## windfall (Dec 3, 2014)

Sune said:


> http://fav.me/d88iq6x
> it was super rushed. sorry orz



I love it!!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 3, 2014)

I know I said 5 pm, but I'll announe the winners when I get home from getting my haircut! So, if there's any last minutes entries, get them in now!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Bwomp!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> BEHOLD MY BEAUTIFUL LAST MINUTE ENTRY
> I AM GONNA KILL MYSELF NOW I DONT EVEN AT THIS PIC
> 
> 
> ...



just to make sure this garbage wasn't missed XD


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 3, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> just to make sure this garbage wasn't missed XD



Don't worry, it wasn't missed :3 I just haven't had time to update the OP D:


----------



## RainyCat (Dec 3, 2014)

bump, I updated mine with a few fixes, I hope you don't mind


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Don't worry, it wasn't missed :3 I just haven't had time to update the OP D:



Alright, thank you!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

fumofwumpfwompy


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bampy


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

Boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Daboom


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Kwooom!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Baboosh


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

boop


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Floop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

THE END IS NIGHHHHH-bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

boop


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump! The suspense is too strong! WHO WILL WIN?! not me i entered last minute crap


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

This is an awfully long haircut... ;O)

Bump


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry guys Dx I'll have to announce the winners tomorrow, my haircut turned into christmas shopping with my mom and grandma ;-; and I'm still shopping, someone please save me I want to sleep


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll just make another bump lol


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

boop


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 4, 2014)

BumpDid you update bump counts? I feel like you didn't


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Badump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

Cyan Potato said:


> BumpDid you update bump counts? I feel like you didn't



She did not.

Bump @_@


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't press the- //////BOOP//////

...button.


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

boooooooooooooomph


----------



## kesttang (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump for the op.


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Wewikk (Dec 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

Blimp


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 4, 2014)

*Any bumps after this post will not be counted! I am currently counting up the rest and will soon post the winners ^-^​*


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 4, 2014)

Okay, after making all of you wait two extra days to announce the winners, the time is finally here...

*Let's start with the Bumps:*

*The winner, with 230 bumps is... PandaNikita!*

*Before I announce the winners for the art portion of this contest, just let me say this was a very hard decision for me and a few friends to make. But, lets get to it.*

*Third Place:*

*Sune! With their beautifully clean picture of Akina x3*

*Second Place:*

*Plantlet! With a really creative drawing of Akina and Blossom, the palette was quite different but it fit the characters really well!*

*
And last but not least...in First Place:*

*Kasuralixa! With a breathtaking hyper-realistic drawing of Blossom! *

*Congrats to all of the winners <3*​
*Also, if you want to see what everyone drew without going to the OP, just click on their names and it'll bring you to their drawing :3​*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and to PandaNikita!


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Okay, after making all of you wait two extra days to announce the winners, the time is finally here...
> 
> *Let's start with the Bumps:*
> 
> ...



Congrats winners!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 4, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Okay, after making all of you wait two extra days to announce the winners, the time is finally here...
> 
> *Let's start with the Bumps:*
> 
> ...



_faints_
im so honored omg
thank you so much for hosting this giveaway wowowow


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 4, 2014)

Ahhh thank you!! I really needed this for my collab giveaway! Thank you for holding this competition! Congratulations to the winners you are great artists!


----------



## Sune (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you!
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## plantlet (Dec 4, 2014)

Aaaa thank you!! Also congrats to everyone they're all great!!!!


----------



## Locket (Dec 5, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

